# Keurig K Cups Dubai Area



## alexiseball (Apr 23, 2014)

Alright. I've seen some inconclusive posts on this forum about Keurig coffee makers. The posts I've seen are pretty old so I'm going to start a new thread. I'm moving in a couple of weeks and would like to know whether K Cups are sold in Dubai. I have a little refillable basket but am still not sure whether it's worth it to bring it. If I'm going to be dealing with loose coffee, I can just use a regular coffeemaker or get another style coffeemaker. 

Also, the machine is 120 V. Will this pose a problem if I'm living in Sharjah?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Dont know about the specific coffee maker - but voltage, frequency and plug type is like the UK.
So - voltage is 220-240V, frequency is 50hz and plugs are 3 pin UK - rectangular pins.
You would need to use a transformer to use 120v equipment (unless it is auto voltage and frequency).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## alexiseball (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks, Stevesolar


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

We brought our Keurig and nespresso, both are only 110, so I ended up buy stepdown transformers from murshid bazar for 1/2 the price of dragon mart and karama. I haven't seen K Cups yet.


----------



## alexiseball (Apr 23, 2014)

Hm. Well, maybe I can bring it and if I decide not to use it...there may be another desperate ex-pat who would be happy to have it.


----------

